# Need a male cat to breed with my female



## Neeb

hi!!!

Yes yes yes yes I know that the best thing to do would be to neuter her, but I want her to give birth first. 

I'm all new to this so please dont be too harsh, but im looking for a male cat to breed with my female, domestic medium/long haired tuxedo. She is a gorgeous natured girl and would love for her to become a mum!!! She cant be living her life a virgin 

She is now 2 and half years old, going in and out of season regularly, and I cant bear seeing her being frustrates any more. She a house cat, all up to date with her injections and no health problems at all. 

if anyone is interested please let me know. i would really like to let her have the chance to enjoy life a little 

thanks


----------



## PetloverJo

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jenny1966

I'm sorry .......... but good luck with that!!! 


Get the poor thing spayed ASAP!!!


----------



## ebonymagic

yeah woteva!


----------



## Jiskefet

> Yes yes yes yes I know that the best thing to do would be to neuter her, but I want her to give birth first.


Why in heaven's name do you want to add to the incredible number of homeless kitties that are already in the rescues??? Just because _you_ want the pleasure of having tiny kittens??? You know d*rn well it is an irresponsible idea, or you wouldn't be writing the above sentence. So why do you still want to get through with it???

For heaven's sake, don't even THINK about breeding unless you have a 100% sure forever home for each kiten, even if she has 6 or 7, otherwise you are just another backyard breeder, only supplying the rescues with more unwanted cats. And even if you do find a home for each of them, they will be taking the place of kittens already desperately waiting for a home.

There are so many reasons NOT to breed your cat, does your urge to 'be part of it' really outweigh all of them? Can you really walk into a rescue, look every poor cat in every little cage in the eye, see their sadness, their longing, and say: yes, I am going to add even more cats to this country, I am going to diminish your chances even further......
Well, in all honesty, can you?

The economy is not good, so many people are dumping cats instead of taking them on. Don't add to the problem, only for your own enjoyment.
And what if things go wrong, if the birth isn't going well? Can you handle that, do you know what to do?

If you like kittens so much, if you want to witness the entire process, neuter your own cat and take a volunteer job with a rescue. You would be doing everyone a favour: the cats who get extra care, your own cat, who doesn't need to go through pregnancy and birth, and yourself, as you can enjoy as much contact with as many pregnant cats and young cat families as you can handle.


----------



## Grace_Lily

Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## spid

:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2: :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2: :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2: . . . . . . :mad2:


----------



## Jiskefet

I sure hope so.

I definitely prefer a troll over an irresponsible [email protected]@rd


----------



## Vampyria

Jiskefet has made a very good post - and has said far more I could have, but I think I shall post anyway.

I have very limited knowledge on breeding, but spaying her really would be the best thing to do. As far as I'm aware, being in and out of season is rather stressful on a cat. Not to mention shelters are completely full of unwanted cats and kittens. Are you absolutely sure you can find homes for every single one, or keep every kitten that doesn't find a home?

May I ask _why_ you want to breed her? For cute kittens, or you just want her to "experience" motherhood?


Neeb said:


> would love for her to become a mum!!! She cant be living her life a virgin


Apologies if this sounds harsh, but these are very human ideals - I personally think its highly unfair to push such ideals onto an animal. Neutered and spayed cats do just fine living as "virgins".



Neeb said:


> i would really like to let her have the chance to enjoy life a little


She can enjoy life as much as any other cat without having a litter of kittens. Breeding is not without risks - and why do you think she'll enjoy it? I imagine for a cat, reproducing and caring for kittens is purely instinctual - cats don't breed purely for the enjoyment of it.

I'm sure one of the breeders on here will be able to give you more information on the facts/risks of breeding - as my knowledge is very limited.

My advise: Spay her, please. Having a litter doesn't benefit a cat at all. She won't miss what she's never had.


----------



## thedogsmother

Both my females (and males) have been spayed (and neutered) before they lost their vaginity, they are happy and well balanced cats and none of them caught any sexually transmitted diseases, none of them died during pregnancy or labour, I didnt have to find good homes for any kittens and I didnt add to the number of unwanted kittens in shelters. Im hoping you are just a troll but if youre post was serious please rethink it, cats arent human and dont think like humans do, they dont have sex for pleasure and they dont long for babies of their own, please dont risk her life because you think she should be a mum.


----------



## hobbs2004

So many trolls about at the moment :w00t: Still they liven up an otherwise slow forum....


----------



## Jiskefet

And these posts provide highly educational reading for peeps who are truly considering things like this....

And there are enough of those around, unfortunately.


----------



## Taylorbaby




----------



## sharonbee

There are plenty of moggies in the rescue centres in need of homes, there are lots of irresponsible people who want their moggies to have kittens.

One female cat and her offspring can generate some 400,000 cats in seven years...this is down to the fact that owners are just not knowledgeable enough about owning cats.

Do you know how much a c-section costs if your cat needed it? Anything up to £1,000 depending on where you live.

As a breeder myself I know how worrying it is when the female goes into labour, we have a vet on hand just in case. With a pedigree before she goes to stud we have to have her snap tested to make sure she is 100 percent fit before she goes to stud, will you do that with your moggy? Some breeds need to be blood group tested so when she goes to stud she is compatible otherwise all her babies will die...will you have your moggy tested and know her blood group before mating her?

You really need to think long and hard ... it isn't something to be taken lightly.


----------



## Puindoors

My queen had a prolapsed uterus whilst delivering her litter on sunday. As an experienced breeder I realised what was wrong and got her to a vet within 15 mins. As it was, my swift action and that of my vet probably saved her at least a life threatening infection (if it had been left longer) or death from loss of blood if I hadn't been with her and able to get her to the vet so quickly.
She had to have an emergency c secton and spay. She's now fine and back with her babies, but I needed to hand feed them for 36 hrs ( I have the equipment and knowledge to do this). I also have a bill of over £700. This can happen to any cat, doesn't matter about breed, age, etc, and this is only 1 of the things that can go wrong. You need to be aware these things can happen, and be prepared to dela with them, not cross your fingers and hope 'it won't happn to me, ist only 1 litter' becuase it can, and does.

Emma


----------



## tellingtails

Hi Neeb,

Step by Step guide to irresponsible breeding for Dummies, I have included Pics to make it easy to follow.

Pic, One Firstly help your Girl get in the mood 

Pic Two, Put her at risk. And Remember threesomes are defianately out of the question

Pic Three, Let her relax after and enjoy her experience.

Pic Four Dont blame the Cat for unwanted Kittens just shoot the irresponsible breeder.

Or you could ignore the above and Be different spay your Cat


----------



## sharonbee

Emma, Good to hear your girl is feeling better and back with her kittens.

Early last year we took Mia our Siamese breeding queen to the vets and it was thought she needed a c-section for her last kitten, her others had been born 2 days earlier and we thought there were no more kittens, she settled down and was very relaxed but then that morning she went into labour again, the vet sent us home with cimicat to feed the kittens and a little bottle, just as we arrived home the vet called and told us just as he was going to start the op Mia gave one big push and gave birth to a stillborn kitten.

There is so much to breeding isn't there and you have to be prepared for things to go wrong and have the money there in case it does...vets fees don't come cheap.

Please take notice of what everyone is saying and spay your moggy, I'm sure deep down you must know this is the right thing to do. :smile:


----------



## rose

There is someone in wolverhampton who regularly advertises moggy kittens several litters at a time. She photographs each kitten against a cream shaggy rug and remarks "Look how cute they look!" They are usually priced between £80 and £150 depending on how "Prettily coloured" they are. Poor queens, no health check or regulations on how many litters they have a year. That is surely a kitten farm?


----------



## rose

Probably in the wrong place!!! Just read a post by Emma on here. Are you Purindoors or Puindoors?


----------



## jo-pop

:Yawn:
:Yawn:
:Yawn:


----------



## dagny0823

Hi Neeb,

Here's a thought. 
How about someone told you that you could have sex, just once, and then never ever have it again. Do you think you would miss it more having figured out what it is or would you have been better off never knowing? 

If you're going to assign human urges and desires and dreams to your cat, then this is what you're imagining for her. Terrible frustration for the rest of her 16 or so years, huh?


----------



## pippa234

Maybe read my threads about Tinks who I took in from a woman who didn't seem to know how to look after her cat i.e she got pregnant the first time, endured a horrific labour had 3 stillborn kittens, and one that didn't survive and caused a great deal of heartbreak and financial woes.

When she got her cat back she clearly didn't realise quite what being responsible meant and allowed her to get pregnant again, for me to take her, and almost lose her when giving birth to a second litter and needing an emergency caesarian, losing yet another kitten to stillbirth and all in all costing me over £1000 

Still think it's a good idea??


----------



## Puindoors

rose said:


> Probably in the wrong place!!! Just read a post by Emma on here. Are you Purindoors or Puindoors?


Purindoors, damn keyboard missed out the 'R' when I registered and I can't work out how to change it now, LOL

Emma ( Purindoors Birmans)


----------



## Jiskefet

You cannot change your user name, but the admins can. Just ask them to correct the typo for you.


----------



## jenny armour

Neeb said:


> hi!!!
> 
> Yes yes yes yes I know that the best thing to do would be to neuter her, but I want her to give birth first.
> 
> I'm all new to this so please dont be too harsh, but im looking for a male cat to breed with my female, domestic medium/long haired tuxedo. She is a gorgeous natured girl and would love for her to become a mum!!! She cant be living her life a virgin
> 
> She is now 2 and half years old, going in and out of season regularly, and I cant bear seeing her being frustrates any more. She a house cat, all up to date with her injections and no health problems at all.
> 
> if anyone is interested please let me know. i would really like to let her have the chance to enjoy life a little
> 
> thanks


funnily enough we were talking on here about spaying/neutering kittens young ie 11 weeks at least for males. its times like this when i hear of this sort of thing that i am so in favour of kittens being done young so that there is no more kittens born in this world to add to the already many needing loving homes.
your cat needs to be spayed. poor thing at 2+ years old she has already been through enough and if you dont do anything about it, she could end up with womb infections like pyametra which can be a killer if not picked up pronto.
do her a favour and get her spayed


----------



## hazel pritchard

I think the OP needs to go visit a cat rescue and see all the cats/kittens who were bought into this world for reasons like the the ones she wants her cat to have a litter,,


----------



## Chewie39

Oh God I can't even read this, I want to cry. How bl**dy depressing.


----------



## ebonymagic

Strange how the OP hasn't posted on here isn't it?


Again I say Woteva!


----------



## Taylorbaby

didnt you read the threadcats message!! look back and read it people!! *tut tut*!! :hand:


----------



## Kattycat

OMG what is wrong with you people?! she asked you not to be harsh... and she did not ask for your advice yes or no to spaying, she asked whether you can help her mate her cat! so how about midning your own business??


----------



## OrientalSlave

This thread is from 2012, and the best advice was to spay her cat for a whole host of reasons


----------



## simplysardonic

Kattycat said:


> OMG what is wrong with you people?! she asked you not to be harsh... and she did not ask for your advice yes or no to spaying, she asked whether you can help her mate her cat! so how about midning your own business??


Oh grow up, if people come on public forums asking idiotic questions about something as irresponsible as randomly breeding their moggy then they can expect harshness.

The world is full of unwanted animals bred by idiots without more unwanted animals being bred.

The OP can choose to become enlightened & decide not to breed, or they can choose to be an idiot.

Either way I'm sure the deed is done by now.


----------



## Kattycat

again, she did not ask for advice



OrientalSlave said:


> This thread is from 2012, and the best advice was to spay her cat for a whole host of reasons


----------



## spotty cats

Kattycat said:


> again, she did not ask for advice


The advice given was correct, and in the best interest of the cat, whether it's what the poster wanted to hear or not.

I hope you've not stumbled on this old thread as you were searching for a stud to breed your moggy to?


----------



## OrientalSlave

Kattycat said:


> again, she did not ask for advice


_Yes yes yes yes I know that the best thing to do would be to neuter her, but I want her to give birth first...
She cant be living her life a virgin 
_
She *knew* she wasn't doing the best thing for her cat. Reminding her that was paramount was the right thing to do. Cats are not people, a neutered cat doesn't care if it's a virgin or not.


----------



## moggie14

Kattycat said:


> OMG what is wrong with you people?! she asked you not to be harsh... and she did not ask for your advice yes or no to spaying, she asked whether you can help her mate her cat! so how about midning your own business??


So you joined this forum purely to comment on a 4 year old thread in which the OP was given very sound advice. :Yawn


----------



## chillminx

The OP was probably a troll, and perhaps this new poster is one too. :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn


----------



## Bilai

Belinda! Sasha's Dad! And all the other code words I don't know about haha.


----------



## kylediemar

Um to All those who are just f*@#wits and don't know any think it is better to let ur cat have a litter because it give them there natural instincts to be a mother, gentle, protectiveness and many other qualities that change her personality. So to actually sprey ur cat before it has a litter is preventing her from becoming a happiest cat she can be.
And think about it this way would u get ur daughter desexed sobshe couldn't have kids if the world population was getting crowded. Its kinda cruel in a way. And its different to letting ur house cat have a littler than a stray then it get outta control so everybody he going off bout letting a cat have a litter are all trolls little f#*@wits so go a head just look for pet sitting a male cat


----------



## Rainfall

No words


----------



## OrientalSlave

The original thread is from 2012 a brief revival on April 2016


----------



## moggie14

kylediemar said:


> Um to All those who are just f*@#wits and don't know any think it is better to let ur cat have a litter because it give them there natural instincts to be a mother, gentle, protectiveness and many other qualities that change her personality. So to actually sprey ur cat before it has a litter is preventing her from becoming a happiest cat she can be.
> And think about it this way would u get ur daughter desexed sobshe couldn't have kids if the world population was getting crowded. Its kinda cruel in a way. And its different to letting ur house cat have a littler than a stray then it get outta control so everybody he going off bout letting a cat have a litter are all trolls little f#*@wits so go a head just look for pet sitting a male cat


Oh wow, I wish I was a cat expert that knew as much as you do! Please please do share some more of your cat wisdom with us! I'm sure all of us here on the forum could learn so much from you! :Joyful


----------



## Bilai

Idiot.


----------



## catcoonz

Gosh, summer holidays already.
Shame schools dont teach you anything about animals, would have stopped you looking a fool.


----------



## newfiesmum

kylediemar said:


> Um to All those who are just f*@#wits and don't know any think it is better to let ur cat have a litter because it give them there natural instincts to be a mother, gentle, protectiveness and many other qualities that change her personality. So to actually sprey ur cat before it has a litter is preventing her from becoming a happiest cat she can be.
> And think about it this way would u get ur daughter desexed sobshe couldn't have kids if the world population was getting crowded. Its kinda cruel in a way. And its different to letting ur house cat have a littler than a stray then it get outta control so everybody he going off bout letting a cat have a litter are all trolls little f#*@wits so go a head just look for pet sitting a male cat


Being a male, you cannot possibly know or care how much pain is involved in childbirth so you really don't have the right to comment. I would expect my daughter to have the brains to know whether she wanted babies; a cat does not have that advantage. You are a very ignorant man (or is it boy?) who thinks he is entitled to comment on a subject he cannot know anything about and does not even know that cats are spayed, not spreyed. Please keep your language and your uninformed and ignorant comments to yourself.


----------

